# Noobie in the house!



## Pedaldog (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all here. Just found the site after a hectic few days and it looks like I've found a good place for info' so I will plague you all withannoying questions

49 years old, morbidly obese and disabled with "Traumatic Brain Injuries" from a nasty motorcycle accident in 1996.  Amongst the problems from the accident my pituitary was damaged so I have Diabetes Insipidus and have been just about handling it with med's.  Over the past year or two I have had symptoms that I assumed were just a worsening of the present ones so it was only after a particularly bad few days last week that I spoke ot the doctor on a telephone appointment. He ordered me to the surgery for bloods and stuff and a few days later I was diagnosed as type 2 and put on Metformin. My Cholesterol levels are also dangerously high he tells me so I am a bit of a wreck! 
It's going to be difficult for me to get into a routine of things and I will try to do what I can. 
On the positive side... I've had fifteen frustrating years of disabilities and health issues that I can't do anything about and the diabetes is, I hope, something I can work on to make a change for the better.
Sorry to waffle on, I'll get my coat now shall I


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Pedaldog, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear that you have Type 2 to add to your list, but as you surmise it IS something that you can work at and manage well. A good place to start is by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These will all give you a good grounding in understanding your diabetes and how best to tackle it. 

As you are probably already aware, diet is central to successful management of diabetes, particularly in the amount and type of carbohydrate you consume. One of the most flexible eating plans is the GL Diet (Glycaemic Load), which provides a varied and flexible diet containing food and food combinations that release their energy slowly and steadily over long periods and therefore have less impact on your blood sugar levels. The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction.

Has your doctor given you a blood glucose meter so you can determine the effect of different meals on your blood sugar levels? If not, then I would highly recommend getting one and persuading your doctor to prescribe test strips - the strips are expensive so he/she may be reluctant, but it is really the only way you can retain flexibility with your diet and learn which foods you can tolerate well and which you might need to avoid - people vary widely in this, so whilst there are some general principles that need to be followed, you need to know how you as an individual react.

Finally, if you are able, any form of regular exercise will really help to improve you insulin sensitivity and improve your blood sugar levels - it will also help to improve your cholesterol levels!

Hope I haven't overwhelmed you with stuff! If there is anything concerning or confusing you, please do plague us with them! No question is considered 'silly' and there are loads of friendly, experienced people here who are happy to help wherever they can!


----------



## margie (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Pedalog.  Ask as many questions as you need and have a good look around - if you want to lose weight you could try the food and weight loss parts of the forum. 

Sounds like your Dr is on the ball - even if he did make you feel like a wreck. I'm sure you are not and to be honest I have days when I feel wreck like.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Pedaldog


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Pedaldog. Welcome 

I hope you can find plenty to work with from us.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum Pedaldog


----------



## Klocky (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Pedalog, seems you found the right place to come to for friendly, helpful advice very quickly.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorrry to hear about your probs. As a fellow biker i can tell you are positive type person and these are a good bunch with lots of help for "streesed out folk"   You will learn new tricks and stunts in the way to control things.    Good Luck


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from me, Pedaldog.

I hope that we can be of some assistance.

Andy


----------



## Pedaldog (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes, much appreciated.
I did get a Meter and a few strips, fasting was about 13.4 to 15.1 in the mornings and after the main meal up to around 18.6 to 19.4.  I think I got a bit of mixed advice from the nurse as she seemed to be sayng eat plenty of Pasa and potatoes. Is that correct? 
One bIG question I hope for help with is my legs and feet. Aching all the time, move after sitting in one position and the pain and stiffness in nasty!  managed a sloe stumble round Kendal this afternoon but, when I tried to walk up a flight of stairs in the Coffee house i had to stop halfway and sit for a few minutes until the pain went and I got some strength back. Is this normal and, if so, will it go away as it is really stoping me doing the exercise I used to do, cycling and camping stuff. Daren't even set off local on the Pedal Bike just now

Any help or thought for the "Know Nothing Bozo" are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2011)

Your nurse is preaching old advice I'm afraid  Carbohydrate is what makes your blood sugars rise, so eating 'plenty' is misleading and vague, and will make things more difficult to control. What you should be aiming for is eating an amount that your body can cope with, which is of course a personal thing and can only be determined by using your meter to measure your levels - test before, and one and two hours after initially. By recording your results and what you ate (and in what amounts where carbs are concerned) you will build up a pattern of what works for you (and what doesn't!). In time, you won't need to do as much testing as you will only need to do checks when trying something new or to check you are doing OK. 

From what you have said above, your current diet does need a little work as your levels are rising by 4-6 mmol/l - ideally the rise should be 2-3 mmol/l by 2 hours after eating. How long after eating have you done your post-meal checks? As suggested in my earlier post, check out the GL Diet for Dummies for sound information on a diabetes-friendly diet 

Regarding your feet and legs, it can be common to suffer from something called 'transient neuropathy' which can manifest itself as either numbness or sharp pain - as your blood sugar levels change now you are receiving treatment the nerves can become more sensitive until they get used to lower levels. As the word 'transient' suggests, this is usually temporary especially if it is a recent problem since diagnosis. You should let your doctor know as he may decide to give you medication if the pain is too bad.

You will pick things up very quickly, so please keep asking your questions - it's one of the main reasons we are here!


----------



## Pedaldog (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for that. I worry that they are only willing to give me a few strips for the meter at a time, they are obsessed with cost at my surgery!  I took the "After meal" tests about 2 hours after eating as that seems to be what I heard to be right. 
I will see the docotr about the leg pains as they are seriously restricting my already seriously restricted ecercise capabilities.

Thanks again


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2011)

Many surgeries are obsessed with costs, or rather short-term savings. The fact is that if they provide you with the necessary items to learn how to manage your diabetes well at this stage then the likelihood of you needing hugely more expensive treatment in the future will be significantly reduced. Unfortunately they don't always see this so a little persuasion may be needed. Have a read of the following about the value of self-monitoring:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Position_statements/Self-monitoring_of_blood_glucose/

The test strips cost the NHS around ?15 for a box of 50, they are around ?25-30 retail. As long as you can persuade the doctor that you intend to use the tests to understand how different foods affect you and improve your blood sugar control then they really shouldn't argue (in my opinion!) as you are saving them a lot of potential work! I presume you are already aware that all your prescriptions are free as you are on diabetes medication? If not, apply fr an exemption card via your doctor.

I hope that the leg problems are temporary and you doctor can offer you some pain relief


----------



## Pedaldog (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the information and the good link. 
I'll be seeing el Dottore at some point this coming week on other matters but will try and drop the idea of more strips etc in there quietly.
I know my surgery is quite "Cost conscious" after an incident of losing some med's a few months ago got me a severe talking to!

I already get free prescriptions due to the brain injuries and other stuff.


----------



## will2016 (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome, to the forum, and good luck with it all


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 1, 2011)

*Additional Info'*

Dear Pedaldog,

Welcome to this forum, I see that you have already received excellent advice. The advice you received from your nurse is typical and wrong.  However if you like following a structured approach to control your blood sugar, have a look (left click) *here*. It doesn't tell you anything that other posters haven't already said but some people like a stuctured approach. You need to decide what your fasting, post prandial, (1 hour and 2 hour post meal) and idealy, for reference, your pre-meal blood sugar targets should be and then set about achieving them! The site has some suggested values.

Regards  Dodger


----------

